# How in the world does my guest add the DDP to an RCI exchange?



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have an exchange and cannot find the answer.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 17, 2011)

Call member services.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 17, 2011)

bnoble said:


> Call member services.



What number is that?  My nephew called and got a message saying to enter his DVC ID number or something.  I told him to enter his confirmation #.  I am on the phone with him right now.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 17, 2011)

can't you book DDP online?

As for magic express, call the resort you have the exchange at & one they verify you are an inbound, they will transfer you internally to magic express. Bet they can do the same for DDP.

I have done 2 RCI Points exchanges to Disney, last Jan and this week (yes, I am a AKV paying $9.95 per day for internet). Never got anything from Disney offering anything. No Magic Express; No Disney Dining Plan.

I can just feel the "Welcome Home" luv.


----------



## lawgs (Jan 17, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What number is that?  My nephew called and got a message saying to enter his DVC ID number or something.  I told him to enter his confirmation #.  I am on the phone with him right now.



you have to call member services and ask for the RCI desk....that should take care of the call for DVC member ID

depending on when you made the reservation with RCI, the Disney confirmation number may have changed since the big "roll over computer upgrade" this past fall...they may have to "backdoor" the reservation booked  through rci to get the right Disney Confirmation number

he will have to pay "upfront" to get the DDP...you no longer can delay it until the check in....due to the computer upgrade although I think you can still add DDP up to at least 48 hours before check in


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info.  Member Services is now closed.  I guess he will try tomorrow.  I may do it for him and get his CC#.  He trusts me.  I advised against the DDP, but he wants to try it.  Okay by me.


----------



## DianeV (Jan 18, 2011)

We just stayed at SSR on an RCI exchange around Christmas and called the number on the confirmation (I think it was in the info part) and added the dining plan . We didnt pay for the dining plan until we checked in


----------



## bnoble (Jan 18, 2011)

> We didnt pay for the dining plan until we checked in


As noted, this has recently changed.  Now, you must pay for it when it is added (so you may as well wait until a week or so prior to arrival.)


----------



## hsmamato2 (Jan 21, 2011)

and when you call member services for ddp, also mention you want magical express,we did it all in one quick phone call


----------



## DianeV (Jan 21, 2011)

When did that start? Like I said we were there a few weeks ago only


----------



## bnoble (Jan 21, 2011)

It wasn't based on check-in date. It was based on the date-you-called-to-add-DDP.  It was announced in March '10, but I don't recall when it was implemented.  Maybe this past Fall sometime.

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/news-p...ndatory-pre-payment-for-ddp-cash-reservations


----------

